

Indonesian cave art may be world's oldest - daegloe
http://news.sciencemag.org/archaeology/2014/10/indonesian-cave-art-may-be-worlds-oldest

======
moioci
They mention the oldest depiction of a rhinoceros --- in a cave in France.
Mind = blown.

